# First RC18T Upgrade? suggestions?



## Ozone (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok, i sit here waiting on an 18T to get here. I know first on my list is battery and charger. Was in Rc a ton a long time ago and getting back into it cuz the 18th's really spark my interest cuz of cost. 
I Have an old Model Craft MFG. Pro Tech super charger 702, 6or7 cell trickle charger.. Will i ever be able to use that with the newer type batteries? What are some suggestions for First upgrade in Battery packs/chargers? Then after that i know im going to work slowly on running gear/arms towers and other alum stuff. 
Main question is Batteries and Charger stuff.. 

Also.... other than the VW Baja body for the mini-t are there any other VW Bodies for the RC18T?
enough ramblingss
LaterZ 
Ozone


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

There are no bugs just for the rc18 we do have a bug body but it is for our 1/18th cars. It may fit however with some trimming. Go with IB1200 cells chargers ??
Get one of our wide front skidplate bumpers and associated outdrive sleeves. That will have You set for some time.


----------



## Ozone (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks... .I do have the baja body for the losi and will make it work... What about the "AC/DC Piranha Peak Power Charger" I see those all day long for real cheap, is there a reason. The whole deal with NiMH batteries is a little new to me.. old school nicads for me. I find all kinds of info on them but nothing real helpfull, as in charge times, run times, discharge times and stuff like that. 

Ok i need to stop posting when i get off work at 7 am.. wrking nights are nice but, valentines day holiday sucks... (work for 1800flowerscom call center)

LaterZ 
Ozone

Thanks for all the help. .. oklahoma here.. with no hobby shop for 100 miles...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just about any charger with adjustable current will work.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

you need something that will charge at 1 amp, 1.2 if you are racing and in a little more of a hurry !! there is not really anything wrong with the battery that comes with it !! lrp is just now releasing 4 batterys for it, 2 6 and 2 7 cells, matched and non matched.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i just bought a pharana and i love it


----------

